# Best broker in the area



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

Who are the best brokers in the area? What would be the best way to sell a boat fast? Has anyone had good luck with anyone in particular?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

In this market, the best way to sell fast is to take a beating. I keep seeing beautiful boats listed for next to nothing compared to their book value and they're just not selling. I think before I'd sell in this market, I'd lease it out or get a partner if I couldn't afford it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I wish you much luck with your sell...


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

What do you have ? 

This is a great place to post it with members looking to upgrade.


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

my 2005 cape horn is already posted on here


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*For a local broker, Terry Meyers does a good job of the complete package of a broker. *

*Then there is Anglers Edge stickey on the forsale thread.*


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah..Im wanting to sell mine also,But I have'nt gotten any hits from it..I see others have theres priced more then mine...But have'nt even gotten offers..


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll second Terry Meyers, he is a stand up guy and does what it takes to get it sold!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Terry can help you out. He is a great friend of mine! Myers Yacht Sales. 712-5459 Tell him i sent ya!


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

I called Terry. He gave me some great advice and some good back up plans. Thank you for the help guys.


----------

